
Reports: “4K” Nintendo Switch revision slated for 2021 launch - lvturner
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/08/reports-4k-nintendo-switch-revision-slated-for-2021-launch/
======
mbalex99
I can’t stand how my switch has such washed out colors on my TV in docked
mode. HDR 10 is a must.

~~~
Scaevolus
You should ensure that both your Switch and TV have the same range
configured-- for various reasons, many legacy signals have 16-235 as the black
to white range instead of 0-255. If your Switch sends 16-235 and your TV wants
0-255, you'll see a washed out image that doesn't have pure blacks or whites.

After that, you can tweak HDR emulation to get a tolerable image. Not true
HDR, but it should look good. "works on my machine" (LG OLED B7).

